# Interesting Story...



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

On 27th August 1944 after Rumania decided to change sides to the Allied cause POW Lt.Col. James A Gunn was given a lift from Bucharest to the US 15th. Air Force HQ at Foggia, Italy by Capt. Constantine Cantacuzino. The radio was removed to accommodate Gunn and the 109G6 decorated with large American flags on the fuselage sides and four pre war style stars on the wings. No one seemed to realise that a 109 had not only flown over Allied held territory but actually landed at a US bomber base without anyone noticing! The message was delivered and soon relief was being sent to the hungry allied prisoners in Rumania and transport provided to evacuate them to safety in Italy.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 13, 2005)

Cool


----------

